# Surf Rod



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Forgive me, I know its a Kayaking forum but i need some opinions on a rod that a mate is getting. I don't wan't him to end up with a peice of S#@! when it arrives.
Anyone heard of these?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251157151167?ss ... 1423.l2648
Cheers
RR


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No idea Jack, but look at the freight!

That's the thing with overseas purchases - I've had some charge $15 for an item, while someone else wanted $45 for the same item. Careful.

BTW, this comment does not address the quality of the rod. ??

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No idea Jack, but look at the freight!

That's the thing with overseas purchases - I've had some charge $15 for an item, while someone else wanted $45 for the same item. Careful.

trev


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Without seeing it I guess it's going to be a you get what you pay for kind of thing.

The only real advice I can offer you is that after owning a quality 16ft rod I would never go back to a 12ft again. But I guess it depends on what kind of beach you're at. 
A bunch of us down here use Okuma x-factor 3piece 8-10 kilo rods. Very enjoyable rods to use.


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Telescopic rods and sand are not a good match!!! It might look fun & shiny at first but after a few (frustrating) trips, it will remain in the garage and you've basically wasted a hundred bucks! Of course not all telescopic rods are crap, but they are high maintenance and unless you live in a suitcase, don't have any advantage over a classic 2/3 pieces rod.

Also shipping fees for long rods are a killer, so you're better off buying a rod locally.


----------



## joeblaster (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought a 12 foot telescopic surf rod for a trip to Nth Stradbroke Island last year. Mine was under 25 bucks with around 5 bucks standard freight from a guy in brisbane (sending to victoria). The guy was on ebay and deals in a lot of Alvey stuff as well. Can't remember his name on there.

Anyway, the rod caught a heap of tailor, some bream, and my pb flathead at 65cm along with some other smaller flatties. Needed it to fit in a suitcase and it did just that. Sand is an issue after a couple of uses. But for one holiday worth, it was a good buy and saved us spending money on seafood!!

Joe


----------

